# CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen



## PCGH-Redaktion (13. Dezember 2011)

*CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen


----------



## DiabloJulian (13. Dezember 2011)

*CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*

Interessant. Kann mir ein etwas mehr eingeweihter mehr Links geben?`


----------



## Killer Mandarine (13. Dezember 2011)

*CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*



> So würde die Masse zwischen 116-130 bzw. zwischen 115-127 GeV (Giga-Elektronenvolt) liegen.


Masse in Elektronenvolt?! Hat Masse jetzt die Einheit Joule oder wie? Die Masse liegt zwischen 114 und 145 GeV/c^2. 1GeV/c^2 entspricht 1.782662×10^-27 kg..


----------



## Léinarion (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*

In Luzern? Die sitzen doch bei Genf.


----------



## eatMagnetic (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*

CERN
Teilchenbeschleuniger
Materie
Elementarteilchen
Higgs-Boson

Soviel dazu 
Wenn du das liest, dürftest du ungefähr schlechtes Halbwissen haben


----------



## Madman1209 (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*

Hi,



Killer Mandarine schrieb:


> Masse in Elektronenvolt?! Hat Masse jetzt die Einheit Joule oder wie? Die Masse liegt zwischen 114 und 145 GeV/c^2. 1GeV/c^2 entspricht 1.782662×10^-27 kg..


 
In der Teilchenphysik wird sowohl Masse als auch Energie in GeV angegeben, siehe Elektronenvolt. 



> Sowohl die Masse von Elementarteilchen als auch die Energie, auf die sie in Teilchenbeschleunigern gebracht werden, werden in Elektronenvolt angegeben.


Ist zwar scheirig zu verstehen, aber eine vollkommen korrekte Aussage.

Auch dort nachzulesen: Higgs-Boson: Cern-Forscher erspähen Spuren des Gottesteilchens - Nachrichten Wissenschaft - WELT ONLINE



> Fabiola Gianotti, die Sprecherin des ATLAS-Experiments am  Teilchenbeschleuniger LHC, sagte, die Spuren des Teilchens  konzentrierten sich den bisherigen Daten zufolge am ehesten im  Energiebereich zwischen 116 und 130 Gigaelektronenvolt (GeV) – einer  Einheit, in der Physiker die Masse von Elementarteilchen angeben.



Aber ich verstehe schon was du meinst, ich würde auch Masse in kg angeben - ist verständlicher.

VG,
Mad


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*



Madman1209 schrieb:


> Aber ich verstehe schon was du meinst, ich würde auch Masse in kg angeben - ist verständlicher.


 
Sagen wir mal so, die Masse in (G)eV anzugeben ist zumindest von wissenschaftlicher Seite bei Teilchenphysik "handlicher", daher hat sich das auch so durchgesetzt. Für einen Nicht-Wissenschaftler ist es natürlich seltsam für Masse etwas anderes als Gramm, Kilogramm, Tonne oder was weiß ich noch zu verwenden aber siehs mal so:
Wenn ich jemandem auf der Straße was von "Zeptogramm" und "Yoctogramm" erzähle oder mit Zehnerpotenzen um mich werfe im Bereich um die 10^-25 oder sowas ist das für die allermeisten Menschen wahrscheinlich genauso kryptisch wie die Einheit GeV.


----------



## Malkolm (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*

Um den Artikel hier etwas klarzustellen:

Es wurde *nicht* nachgewiesen, dass die Masse des Higgs im Bereich um 120 GeV liegt.
Die Datenauswertung hat ergeben, dass die Masse eines Higgs-Teilchens nach dem Standardmodell zu 95% nicht im Bereich über 130 GeV (Atlas) bzw. 127 GeV (CMS) liegen kann.
Der einzige Bereich, in dem dieser Ausschluss nicht mit einer solchen Wahrscheinlichkeit erwiesen wurde, ist der der im Artikel angeben wurde. Korrekterweise hat man also nicht den richtigen Bereich gefunden, sondern viel eher alle anderen Bereiche ausschließen können (selbst das nicht vollständig...5% Restwahrscheinlichkeit sind eher viel). Das ist ein sehr großer Unterschied, zumal es auch nicht verwundern würde, falls zukünftig auch der verbliebene Bereich ausgeschlossen werden sollte.

Zur Info: Die beiden Bereiche die angeben wurden resultieren aus Messungen von zwei unterschiedlichen Detektoren (ATLAS und CMS), welche beide jeweils getrennt voneinander den LHC (Large Hadron Collider - der Teilchen-Beschleuniger) nutzen und somit zu eigenen Datensätzen kommen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*

Was ist das für eine bekloppte Überschrift? 
Was hat das Higgs Boson mit Gottesteilchen zu tun? 

Das Higgs Teilchen wird in dem Standardmodell vorhergesagt, es soll das "Masse" Teilchen sein, also dafür verantwortlich sein, dass ein Elementarteilchen überhaupt eine Masse hat.
Wäre also schön, wenn der Autor den "Gottes Kram" entfernen würde.


----------



## Adam West (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was ist das für eine bekloppte Überschrift?
> Was hat das Higgs Boson mit Gottesteilchen zu tun?
> 
> Das Higgs Teilchen wird in dem Standardmodell vorhergesagt, es soll das "Masse" Teilchen sein, also dafür verantwortlich sein, dass ein Elementarteilchen überhaupt eine Masse hat.
> Wäre also schön, wenn der Autor den "Gottes Kram" entfernen würde.


 
Jupp.  Die Leute die behaupten man könnte nur eine korrekte Wissenschaft betreiben wenn man eine Verbindung zu Religion herstellt sind sowieso die Schlimmsten!

MfG


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*



Adam West schrieb:


> Jupp.  Die Leute die behaupten man könnte nur eine korrekte Wissenschaft betreiben wenn man eine Verbindung zu Religion herstellt sind sowieso die Schlimmsten!
> 
> MfG


 
Die Verbindung is ja leicht herzustellen. Alle Teilchen sind per Definition "Gottesteilchen" und alle sind beruhigt. Is wie im Amiland, da ist Pizza seit kurzem laut Definition Gemüse () und schon sind sich alle wieder am gesund ernähren... is doch wunderbar!


----------



## canis lupus (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*

sicherlich nicht die Art wie sich Physiker über das Teilchen unterhalten.
Aber trotzdem doch ein schöner Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl zur Religion. 
Denn ohne das Higgs Boson gebe es keine Struktur und ohne diese würde es nur elektrische Ladung geben die mit höchstmöglicher Geschwindigkeit durch den was auch immer jagt.
Und da uns die Religion ja weiß machen will, das Gott diese Struktur geschaffen hat, finde ich den Namen auf eine gewisse humoristische Ebene OK.


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*



canis lupus schrieb:


> Denn ohne das Higgs Boson gebe es keine Struktur und ohne diese würde es nur elektrische Ladung geben die mit höchstmöglicher Geschwindigkeit durch den was auch immer jagt.


 
Man bemerke: Immer unter der Voraussetzung, dass unser momentan anerkanntes (Teilchen-)Modell auch der Realität entspricht. Es kann sich auch alles völlig anders kohärent verhalten ohne dass es bisher jemand erkannt hat 
Stell dir mal vor die könnten mittm LHC beweisen dass es kein Higgs-Teilchen geben kann... dann schreien Abertausende von Physikern "Sch***!!!" und das aktuelle Modell is fürn Popo


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Man bemerke: Immer unter der Voraussetzung, dass unser momentan anerkanntes (Teilchen-)Modell auch der Realität entspricht. Es kann sich auch alles völlig anders kohärent verhalten ohne dass es bisher jemand erkannt hat
> Stell dir mal vor die könnten mittm LHC beweisen dass es kein Higgs-Teilchen geben kann... dann schreien Abertausende von Physikern "Sch***!!!" und das aktuelle Modell is fürn Popo


 
AN SOWAS WÜRDE ALLERDINGS AUCH GOTT NICHT DENKEN


----------



## Hansvonwurst (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Stell dir mal vor die könnten mittm LHC beweisen dass es kein Higgs-Teilchen geben kann... dann schreien Abertausende von Physikern "Sch***!!!" und das aktuelle Modell is fürn Popo


 
Und dann greifen ein paar andere Physiker in die Schublade und zaubern einen Haufen anderer Theorien hervor...


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Stell dir mal vor die könnten mittm LHC beweisen dass es kein Higgs-Teilchen geben kann... dann schreien Abertausende von Physikern "Sch***!!!" und das aktuelle Modell is fürn Popo


 
Hmm.. wie will man beweisen, was es nicht gibt. 
Stelle ich mir recht schwierig vor.
Ich könnte auch nicht beweisen, dass es keine gelben Elefanten gibt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Und dann greifen ein paar andere Physiker in die Schublade und zaubern einen Haufen anderer Theorien hervor...


 
Ja, die, die da Jahre drauf gewartet haben und die, die man seit jahren als Spinner abstempelt 

@Quanti: Ja, hast schon Recht, war auch nur ne Idee am Rande (man könnte aber beweisen, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit für die Existenz gelber Elefanten verdammt klein ist, das würde reichen dass die mit den neuen Theorien rauskommen ausm Keller^^).


----------



## derP4computer (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*



na DIE Glaskugel ! schrieb:


> AN SOWAS WÜRDE ALLERDINGS AUCH GOTT NICHT DENKEN


 Der macht den Job seit 10.000 Jahren, so langsam muss er doch mal Routine haben.


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*



derP4computer schrieb:


> Der macht den Job seit 10.000 Jahren, so langsam muss er doch mal Routine haben.


 
Vielleicht hatter den Job auch nur eine Sekunde gemacht und alles bereits da schon so festgelegt dass es kommen muss wies gekommen ist.
Aber jetzt sollten wir aufhören sonst wirds zu äh spirituell?


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> @Quanti: Ja, hast schon Recht, war auch nur ne Idee am Rande (man könnte aber beweisen, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit für die Existenz gelber Elefanten verdammt klein ist, das würde reichen dass die mit den neuen Theorien rauskommen ausm Keller^^).


 
Ich weiß nicht, wie groß die Wahrscheinlichkeit für gelbe Elefanten ist. Ich denke, sie ist nicht kleiner als die Wahrscheinlichkeit für lila Kühe. 

Sei es drum, mir geht es eigentlich nur um den Quatsch mit dem "Gottes Teilchen". Das hat in der Wissenschaft nichts zu suchen.
Und es gibt ja immer noch die Frage nach der Gravitation, das Graviton wurde auch noch nicht entdeckt, obwohl es das Standardmodell vorhersagt.


----------



## Merced (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sei es drum, mir geht es eigentlich nur um den Quatsch mit dem "Gottes Teilchen". Das hat in der Wissenschaft nichts zu suchen.
> Und es gibt ja immer noch die Frage nach der Gravitation, das Graviton wurde auch noch nicht entdeckt, obwohl es das Standardmodell vorhersagt.



Gravitation ist zwar meines Wissens noch eine ungeklärte Frage im Bereich des Standardmodells, aber das Graviton gehört nicht zu den Vorhersagen des Standardmodells, oder doch?. Schön wäre es trotzdem wenn das Graviton existiert, würde es doch unter Umständen einige Sci-Fi-Techniken wie Antischwerkraft oder künstliche Gravitation in den Bereich des Möglichen rücken.


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*



Merced schrieb:


> Schön wäre es trotzdem wenn das Graviton existiert, würde es doch unter Umständen einige Sci-Fi-Techniken wie Antischwerkraft oder künstliche Gravitation in den Bereich des Möglichen rücken.


 
Naja das kommt - wenn es denn existiert - auf die Eigenschaften an und wie man sie nutzen/beeinflussen kann.
Ich meine nur weil wir etwa ziemlich gut über Elektronen bescheid wissen gibt uns das noch nicht die Möglichkeit sie in großem Stil in Positronen umzuwandeln oder sowas in der Art


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*



derP4computer schrieb:


> Der macht den Job seit 10.000 Jahren, so langsam muss er doch mal Routine haben.


 
Ich bin da eher ein Anhänger der Evo-Theorie ähm Praxis


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*



Merced schrieb:


> Gravitation ist zwar meines Wissens noch eine ungeklärte Frage im Bereich des Standardmodells, aber das Graviton gehört nicht zu den Vorhersagen des Standardmodells, oder doch?. Schön wäre es trotzdem wenn das Graviton existiert, würde es doch unter Umständen einige Sci-Fi-Techniken wie Antischwerkraft oder künstliche Gravitation in den Bereich des Möglichen rücken.



Na ja, das Graviton brauchst du, wenn du die Gravitation quantisieren willst.
Das kann die Physik aber nicht, es gibt nicht mal eine brauchbare Theorie dafür, trotzdem wird das Teil vorausgesagt, denn es muss so ein Teil geben, will die Quantenphysik richtig sein.
Deswegen ist die Quantentheorie auch nur eine Theorie und keine Tatsache, da sie eben nicht alles erklären kann.
Sie kann eine Menge erklären, sonst würden wir sie auch in Form von Lasern und Co. nicht nutzen können.
Aber bisher haben die Überprüfungen der allgemeinen Relativitätstheorie auch immer gestimmt.
Und die sagt eben, dass die Gravitation eine Eigenschaft der Raumzeit ist und keine quantisierbare Wechselwirkung.


----------



## Ynterprises (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*

Nach meinem Stand des Wissens kann man aber Gravitationswellen nachweisen, und zwar mit einem sehr präziesen Interferometer und einem sehr gut vermesssenen Quasar, ein Doppelstern, also zwei (Neutronen-)Sterne, die einander umkreisen. Auf der Erde ist das zwar nur begrenzt möglich, da selbst winzige Erschütterungen die Messergebnisse verfälschen und die Erdkruste bekanntlich ziemlich dünn ist, also einen gewisssen Hang zu Erschütterungen aufweist. Die Gravitationswelle soll sich laut Theorie (wie gesagt ganz eindeutig ist das noch nicht) mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit bewegen und ebenfalls zur Selbstinterferenz fähig sein, was sie als Welle-Teilchen-Dualismus ausweist, womit es sich vermutlich um Quantenobjekte handelt... Und wie nenne wir so ein Quantenobjekt? Graviton, richtig!
Klährt mich auf, wenn ich falsch liege.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*

Gravitationswellen werden auch von der allgemeinen Relativitätstheorie vorhergesagt. 
Das hat rein gar nichts mit der Quantentheorie zu tun. 

Allerdings kann man sie nur indirekt nachweisen, wie auch schwarze Löcher, ein direkter Nachweis ist nach heutigem Stand des Wissens nicht möglich.


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*

Hmmm ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob der Nachweis von Gravitationswellen unweigerlich dazu führt dass man Gravitation als quantisierbare Wechselwirkung ansehen muss (ich glaube nicht).
Die Wellen wurden ja noch nicht bewiesen aber wie ich mich erinnere spricht doch sehr vieles für ihre Existenz (aus astronomnischen Beobachtungen), dennoch streitet man sich ja noch ob das Graviton existiert.

EDIT: Danke Quanti, ich sehe meine Unschlüssigkeit war berechtigt... und du scheinst deinen namen auch zurecht zu tragen


----------



## Killer Mandarine (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*

Die Dimension von eV ist Energie und die Dimension von eV/c² Masse. Bedeutet dass nun, dass bei den Higgs-Bosonen Masse und Energie dasselbe sind (E=mc²)? Dann hab ich das falsch verstanden, tut mir leid.


----------



## Malkolm (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*

Und wir Physiker setzen gerne c=1


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*



Killer Mandarine schrieb:


> Es ist trotzdem falsch, dass die Masse in eV angegeben wird, denn sie wird in eV/c² angegeben.


 
Es hat sich in "der Szene" () der Wissenschaft aber sinnigerweise durchgesetzt das "/c^2" wegzulassen da c eine Naturkonstante ist.
Man geht einfach davon aus dass jeder Wissenschaftler in der Lage ist Energie in Masse umzurechnen und beschreibt nur die Ruheenergie des Teilchens.


----------



## Killer Mandarine (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Es hat sich in "der Szene" () der Wissenschaft aber sinnigerweise durchgesetzt das "/c^2" wegzulassen da c eine Naturkonstante ist.
> Man geht einfach davon aus dass jeder Wissenschaftler in der Lage ist Energie in Masse umzurechnen und beschreibt nur die Ruheenergie des Teilchens.


 
Lässt man es also weg, weil Energie und Masse dasselbe ist (E=mc²)?


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> EDIT: Danke Quanti, ich sehe meine Unschlüssigkeit war berechtigt... und du scheinst deinen namen auch zurecht zu tragen


 
Ja, ich bemühe mich.
Ich habe mich selbst auch schon mal quantisieren wollen, aber trotz des Einsatzes enormer Mengen Alk... öhm.. Energie natürlich.. ist mir das nicht gelungen. 



Killer Mandarine schrieb:


> Die Dimension von eV ist Energie und die Dimension von eV/c² Masse. Bedeutet dass nun, dass bei den Higgs-Bosonen Masse und Energie dasselbe sind (E=mc²)? Dann hab ich das falsch verstanden, tut mir leid.


 
Richtig, die Maßeinheit für Energie ist Elektronenvolt.
Die für Masse ist eV/c²
Das kann man ableiten, wenn man sich die Formel E=mc² anschaut.

Die Masse von einem eV/c² beträgt 1,6 10 hoch -36kg, wenn ich nicht irre.


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*



Killer Mandarine schrieb:


> Lässt man es also weg, weil Energie und Masse dasselbe ist (E=mc²)?


 
Streng genommen lässt man es weg weil Wissenschaftler zu faul sind es zu schreiben und sich geeinigt haben es wegzulassen weils "ja eh jeder weiß" bzw. die Masse gibt man als solches gar nicht an, immer nur die Energie. 

Und ja, bei sehr kleinen Energiemengen wird Masse und Energie gleichgesetzt eben mit Umrechnungsfaktor c^2 (vorausgesetzt die Masse ist in ihrem Inertialsystem in Ruhe sonst gibtsn Unterschied).


EDIT


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ja, ich bemühe mich.
> Ich habe mich  selbst auch schon mal quantisieren wollen, aber trotz des Einsatzes  enormer Mengen Alk... öhm.. Energie natürlich.. ist mir das nicht  gelungen.


 Wie du an meinem Nick erkennen kannst hab ich derartige Versuche auch gestartet... quantisiert hab ich mich dabei noch nicht aber ich habs Beamen und Zeitreisen erfunden. Man trinkt 5 zu viel, macht die Augen zu, konzentriert sich und schwupps wird man in seinem Bett wach am nächsten Morgen


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Streng genommen lässt man es weg weil Wissenschaftler zu faul sind es zu schreiben und sich geeinigt haben es wegzulassen weils "ja eh jeder weiß" bzw. die Masse gibt man als solches gar nicht an, immer nur die Energie.


 
Ja, in der Öffentlichkeit, bzw. bei Artikeln von irgendwelchen Journalisten, die einen wissenschaftlichen Artikel schreiben.

Aber "vergisst" du das im Studium bei einer Arbeit oder einem wissenschaftlichen Bericht ist Ärger vorprogrammiert.

Du kannst ja auch nicht Km hinschreiben, wenn du eigentlich Km/h meinst.


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*

Das ist mir durchaus bewusst 
Für wissenschaftliche Berichte/Arbeiten gibts ja Richtlinien wo alles haarklein aufgedröselt ist.
Ich kann mich erinnern dass ich damals einen Bericht über einen Laborversuch 3x korrigieren und neu abgeben musste weil der nette Herr Prof. jede einzelne Einheit - auch in Zwischenschritten - in SI-Einheiten haben wollte (also etwa statt 1 T dann 1 kg/(A*s^2) und so weiter) und schon bei einem Kommafehler im Text oder bei einer falschen Schriftgröße/Schriftart/Zeilenabstand usw. das Ding nicht anerkannt hat - war bezeichnenderweise Angewandte Messtechnik, der wollte alles supergenau haben...

Es sorgt ja wirklich wie hier gesehen für einige Verwirrung wenns nicht immer 100% korrekt angegeben ist grade bei Themen wos auf jedes Detail ankommt.


----------



## tfg95 (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*

Ist c noch eine Naturkonstante, nachdem man in Cern Neutrinos entdeckt hat, die schneller als c waren und eine Masse haben?
Immer diese faulen Physiker, die nichts ausschreiben wollen.
Ich bin auch faul.   
Aber zurück zum Thema:
Wäre das hier dann falsch?:
1/2mv²=xGeV
m=(2xGeV)/v²


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*



tfg95 schrieb:


> Aber zurück zum Thema:
> Wäre das hier dann falsch?:
> 1/2mv²=xGeV
> m=(2xGeV)/v²


 
Was du hier tust ist kinetische Energie in Masse umrechnen. Das ist zwar nicht grundsätzlich falsch, hat aber nichts mit der "Ruhemasse" zu tun, da du deine Masse bei 1/2m*v^2 ja mit der Geschwindigkeit v bewegst.

Im Falle eines Teilchens wäre die Gesamtenergie dann die Summe aus Ruheenergie und der kinetischen Energie, also bei dir zum Beispiel 120 GeV Ruheenergie + 10 GeV Bewegungsenergie.
Du darfst jetzt nicht den Fehler machen, nur rein die kineteische Energie zu betrachen bei der Umrechnung zur Masse wie du es unten getan hast weil dir da der Anteil der Ruheenergie fehlt.

Wenn du nun bemerkst, dass ja mehr Masse dabei rauskommt wenn du ein sich bewegendes Teilchen berechnest so findest du wie Einstein heraus, dass sich bewegende Objekte schwerer werden und  Lichtgeschwindigkeit nicht überschreiten können da die Masse dann ins unendliche anwachsen würde (relativistische Massenzunahme) 
Hier gilt: m(v) = m(0) / ((1-(v²/c²))^0,5)

EDIT: Bemerkung: Du musst natürlich immer in  Grundeinheiten rechnen, wenn du 1/2*m*v^2 = E rechnest kommt für E Joule (kg*m²/s²) raus, nicht GeV - das musste dann noch umrechnen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*



tfg95 schrieb:


> Ist c noch eine Naturkonstante, nachdem man in Cern Neutrinos entdeckt hat, die schneller als c waren und eine Masse haben?



Na ja, c ist immer noch eine Konstante, die nicht überschritten werden kann und dass ein Neutrino (welches war es eigentlich?) schneller war als das Licht ist garantiert ein Fehler. Wenn das tatsächlich so ist, wieso gibts dann im Weltraum kein Neutrino, das schneller ist als das Licht?
Aber das ist in der Tat eine Sache, die in einem anderen Thread erörtert werden kann.



tfg95 schrieb:


> Immer diese faulen Physiker, die nichts ausschreiben wollen.


 
Faul sind die nicht, das sind die Journalisten, die keine Ahnung haben, wie man das richtig schreibt und zu faul sind einen Physiker zu fragen.


----------



## RicKHuNt3R (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*

Ehm also ich habe noch ein paar allgemeine Fragen usw. 

vor einigen Wochen/Monaten wurden doch Teilchen entdeckt die möglicherweise schneller als das Licht sind. Das würde dann bedeuten dass die Relativitätstheorie von Einstein nur in einem Bereich gilt oder ?
Wenn es sich bewahrheiten sollte dass diese Teilchen existieren wäre es wohl in fernerer Zukunft möglich mit mehr als Lichtgeschwindigkeit zu fliegen.
Bedeutet das dann, dass man bis ans Ende des sich mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit bewegenden Universums fliegen könnte, theoretisch gesehen ?
Wenn sich ein Fehler bei den Teilchen eingschlichen hätte (bei der Berechnung oder Messung wie auch immer  ) und es schneller als das Licht nicht gibt, würde es heißen man könnte maximal den aktuellen Zustand weiterhin beobachten aber nicht weiter zurück in der Entstehung der Erde, sofern man sich von dem Entstehungspunkt/Mittelpunkt aus dem das Universum expandiert linear wegbewegt.
Bewegt sich die Erde/Galaxie eigentlich auch von dem Mittelpunkt weg ? Wenn ja würde man ja dann eigentlich immer auf der Höhe der Erde bleiben wenn man nicht schneller als das Licht unterwegs wäre.

Also iwie finde ich das ganze jetzt langsam etwas komisch  und mein Wissen das ich bislang in Physik (Gymi 11. Klasse Leistungskurs/4h) angehäuft hab scheint mehr als nicht auszureichen  ... 

Vielen Dank schonmal 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
RicKHuNt3R


----------



## XmuhX (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*

OMG!!! Don´t push the red button!!! 
Es wird sicher ein schwarzes Loch entstehen, und alles Elend dieser Welt konsumieren! 

Irgendwie passt da was nicht..."Kernforschungszentrum - Gottesteilchen" ...das beißt sich.


----------



## Sirius3100 (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*

Hm ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das wie es jetzt im Update steht richtig ist:
Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, hat man ein Signal in mehreren Zerfallskanälen entdeckt. Und für dieses Signal kann man mit 95%er Wk ausschließen dass das möglichwrweiße dafür sorgende zugehörige "unbekannte" Teilchen aus dem Bereich unter 115GeV bzw aus einem Bereich über 130GeV kommt.
Dadurch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit groß dass sich zwischen 115GeV und 130GeV ein Teilchen existiert (CERN ist da im Moment einfach nur sehr vorsichtig, deshalb wurde das sorum formuliert).

Und bzgl. überlichtschneller Neutrinos:
Es gibt durchaus Vorschläge wie man überlichtschnelle Neutrinos bei Cern/Gran Sasso mit den unterlichtschnellen Neutrinos von z.b. der SN1987A vereinen könnte. Die jeweils registrierten Neutrinos liegen in ganz unterschiedlichen Energiebereichen. Eine Lösung wäre z.b. eine deformierte Lorentz-Trafo.
Trotzdem ist es im Moment noch vernünftiger von einem Mess"fehler" auszugehen. Mal sehen was unabhängige Experimente ergeben.


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*



RicKHuNt3R schrieb:


> vor einigen Wochen/Monaten wurden doch Teilchen entdeckt die möglicherweise schneller als das Licht sind. Das würde dann bedeuten dass die Relativitätstheorie von Einstein nur in einem Bereich gilt oder ?



Diese Entdeckung war wie Quanti schon sagte höchstwahrscheinlich ein Fehler und Einstein gilt weiterhin.



RicKHuNt3R schrieb:


> Wenn es sich bewahrheiten sollte dass diese  Teilchen existieren wäre es wohl in fernerer Zukunft möglich mit mehr  als Lichtgeschwindigkeit zu fliegen.



Selbst wenn es möglich wäre wären die dazu nötigen Energien viel zu groß um sie aufzubringen wenn man nicht eine neuartige Energiequelle mit extremer Energiedichte findet.
Um ein Raumschiff das sagen wir mal überschlagsweise 500 Tonnen wiegt auf 95% von c zu bringen (der Wert ist bewusst gewählt um relativistische Effekte wie Massenzunahme vernachlässigbar klein zu halten) sind rund 20*10^21 J notwendig (das sind etwa 560 Billiarden Liter Heizöl!! )
Also vergiss das mal ganz schnell wieder 



RicKHuNt3R schrieb:


> Bedeutet das dann, dass man bis  ans Ende des sich mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit bewegenden Universums fliegen  könnte, theoretisch gesehen ?



Kann man so nicht beantworten. Da du dich nicht mit mehr als c fortbewegen kannst gibts für den Fall auch keine wirklich theoretische Beschreibung. Davon das so zu sehen wie wenn du einem LKW schneller hinterherfährst und ihn dann erreichst musst du aber wegkommen da in dem Bereich alles anders ist als in der von uns gewohnten Welt. Alleine durch die zeitlichen Geschehnisse (etwa wenn du schneller als c bist könnte diese rückwärts laufen oder ähnliches) ist alles von wegen nachfliegen, einholen usw hinfällig da das Zeitkontinuum als solches nicht mehr konsistent wäre.
Du musst bei solchen Dingen aufhören so zu denken wie du es automatisch aus Erfahrung machst. In der extremen Welt ist alles anders. Wenn du etwa 100km/h fährst und einen Ball nach vorne wirfst mit 10 so hat dieser relativ zu Straße 110km/h. Wenn du aber 90% von c fährst und eine Lampe anschaltest so bewegt sich das Licht nicht schneller oder langsamer weg relativ zur straße UND relativ zu dir, c ist konstant (nur vergeht die Zeit für dich langsamer als für die Straße - und nebenbei wirst du verdammt lang ).
Solche Dinge sind mit dem Alltag absolut nicht vergleichbar, daher gibts auch keine wirklich Antwort auf deine Frage.
Von den Ausdehnungen des Alls und der Unmöglichkeit alleine deshalb den Rand zu erreichen mal ganz abgesehen, da würde dir auch ein Raumschiff mit 10000x c nichts helfen (Zeitphänomene außer Acht gelassen) - das Universum hat ein paar Milliarden Jahre Vorsprung 



RicKHuNt3R schrieb:


> Bewegt sich die Erde/Galaxie eigentlich auch von dem  Mittelpunkt weg ? Wenn ja würde man ja dann eigentlich immer auf der  Höhe der Erde bleiben wenn man nicht schneller als das Licht unterwegs  wäre.


 
Wir bewegen uns nicht zwangsläufig vom Mittelpunkt weg (falls es einen solchen überhaupt gibt, lediglich die Urknalltheorie hat vielleicht einen, die ganzen anderen Theorien oft nicht), nur alle Körper bewegen sich relativ voneinander weg woraus man die Ausbreitung des Alls schließt.
Nebenbei scheinst du anzunehmen, dass sich das Universum mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit ausdehnt - ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das bewiesen wurde... vielleicht ist das bei der Urknalltheorie so, weiß ich grade nicht.


----------



## Sirius3100 (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*

Die Urknall-Theorie hat auch keinen Mittelpunkt. Sehr anschaulich (aber natürlich auch nicht ganz korrekt) ist dabei das Ballonmodell; per Google lässt sich bestimmt was dazu finden (Kosmologie ist nicht unbedingt mein Spezialgebiet, weshalb ich hier auf ´ne genauere Erklärung verzichte; müsste mir das Zeug auch erst zusammensuchen).

€: Ich muss meine Aussage von 2 Posts hier drüber etwas korrigieren, s gibt wohl 2 verschiedene Sachen:
-zum einen hat man den angegeben Energiebereich mit einem 95% Konfidenzintervall ausschließen können
-zum anderen hat man um 125GeV ein Signal entdeckt. Das Signal hat aber noch nicht die nötige Signifkanz dass Cern das als Entdeckung veröffentlicht (im Moment sind´s laut Gerüchten 2,5 Sigma; mindestens 3, besser 5 wären aber nötig; nächstes Jahr soll´s dann aber mehr geben)


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*



RicKHuNt3R schrieb:


> vor einigen Wochen/Monaten wurden doch Teilchen entdeckt die möglicherweise schneller als das Licht sind. Das würde dann bedeuten dass die Relativitätstheorie von Einstein nur in einem Bereich gilt oder ?



Das ist so eine Sache, noch ist da nichts entdeckt, nur wird das nach Messungen gesagt, aber das kann auch und wird auch ein Messfehler sein.



RicKHuNt3R schrieb:


> Wenn es sich bewahrheiten sollte dass diese Teilchen existieren wäre es wohl in fernerer Zukunft möglich mit mehr als Lichtgeschwindigkeit zu fliegen.



Nein, das Problem ist, dass du eine unendliche Energie bräuchtest, die gibts aber im Universum nicht.



RicKHuNt3R schrieb:


> Bedeutet das dann, dass man bis ans Ende des sich mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit bewegenden Universums fliegen könnte, theoretisch gesehen ?



Du kannst auch so das "Ende des Universums" fliegen, jedes Photon kann das. Für das Photon steht die Zeit ja, es vergeht also keine Zeit, daher ist es ihm auch egal, ob es gerade auf dem Weg von der Sonne zur Erde ist oder irgendwo anderes.



RicKHuNt3R schrieb:


> Wenn sich ein Fehler bei den Teilchen eingschlichen hätte (bei der Berechnung oder Messung wie auch immer  ) und es schneller als das Licht nicht gibt, würde es heißen man könnte maximal den aktuellen Zustand weiterhin beobachten aber nicht weiter zurück in der Entstehung der Erde, sofern man sich von dem Entstehungspunkt/Mittelpunkt aus dem das Universum expandiert linear wegbewegt.
> Bewegt sich die Erde/Galaxie eigentlich auch von dem Mittelpunkt weg ? Wenn ja würde man ja dann eigentlich immer auf der Höhe der Erde bleiben wenn man nicht schneller als das Licht unterwegs wäre.



Du darfst die Ausdehnung des Universums nicht mit der Geschwindigkeit des Lichtes verbinden oder gleich setzen, beides hat miteinander nichts zu tun und es gibt kein Mittelpunkt im Universum, von allen Punkten aus gesehen ist das Universum als Ganzes immer homogen (mehr oder weniger).
Die Raumzeit selbst dehnt sich aus, die Galaxien sind jedoch Teil davon, daher ist es auch quatsch immer hier den Dopplereffekt anwenden zu wollen.



RicKHuNt3R schrieb:


> Also iwie finde ich das ganze jetzt langsam etwas komisch  und mein Wissen das ich bislang in Physik (Gymi 11. Klasse Leistungskurs/4h) angehäuft hab scheint mehr als nicht auszureichen



Tja, Physik Leistungskurs reicht hier halt nicht mehr aus, wenn du das wirklich verstehen willst. 
Ein paar Semester Studium reicht auch nicht, da muss noch mehr drin sein. 



Sirius3100 schrieb:


> Und bzgl. überlichtschneller Neutrinos:
> Es gibt durchaus Vorschläge wie man überlichtschnelle Neutrinos bei Cern/Gran Sasso mit den unterlichtschnellen Neutrinos von z.b. der SN1987A vereinen könnte. Die jeweils registrierten Neutrinos liegen in ganz unterschiedlichen Energiebereichen. Eine Lösung wäre z.b. eine deformierte Lorentz-Trafo.
> Trotzdem ist es im Moment noch vernünftiger von einem Mess"fehler" auszugehen. Mal sehen was unabhängige Experimente ergeben.


 
Ich kann mir das auch so vorstellen, wie es damals mit den Myonen in der Atmosphäre war.
Auch sie "lebten" länger als sie eigentlich von den Vorhersagen her dürften.
Doch wenn man die Zeitdilatation beachtet, stimmt das mit dem Myon wieder und keine Gesetze werden verletzt.
Für das Myon läuft die Zeit normal ab, es zerfällt in dem vorgeschriebenen Zeitpunkt. Da das Myon aber so unglaublich schnell ist, kommt es dem Beobachter so vor, als wenn das Myon erst viel später verfällt als es wirklich sollte.
Sowas könnte auch hier der Fall sein. Das Neutrino vom Cern ist noch mal eine Ecke schneller als sonst ein Neutrino, daher kommt hier die Zeitdilatation zum Tragen.
Das kann man nur mit weiteren Experimenten klären.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Nebenbei scheinst du anzunehmen, dass sich das Universum mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit ausdehnt - ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das bewiesen wurde... vielleicht ist das bei der Urknalltheorie so, weiß ich grade nicht.



Die am weitesten entfernten Objekte entfernen sich mit 2/3 von c von uns.
Das wird anhand des Dopplereffektes berechnet aber ich bin eben der Meinung dass man den Dopplereffekt für die Raumzeit nicht anwenden kann, daher gehe ich davon aus, dass diese Daten falsch sind und ich Recht habe.


----------



## skavier (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Na ja, c ist immer noch eine Konstante, die nicht überschritten werden kann und dass ein Neutrino (welches war es eigentlich?) schneller war als das Licht ist garantiert ein Fehler. Wenn das tatsächlich so ist, wieso gibts dann im Weltraum kein Neutrino, das schneller ist als das Licht?
> Aber das ist in der Tat eine Sache, die in einem anderen Thread erörtert werden kann.


 
 1. c ist die Naturkonstante der Lichtgeschwindigkeit also fast 300000 km/s
  BTW: Einstein hat nur gesagt, DASS es eine Naturkonstante ist, nicht das das die Lichtgeschwindigkeit ist.
          Das haben nur die Wissenschaftler angenommen.  

2. Quarks sind die die Teilchen mit den verschiedenen en Versionen (Up Down Strange Charm Top Bottom)

3. hast du schon mal einen Detektor genau genug wie am CERN im Weltraum gesehen  der in direkter kontakt eines anderen Detektor steht? Versuch mal 100 Tonnen an reinem Detektor ins All zu schicken... 
Die Lichtgeschwindigkeit ist so schnell das Selbst von einer Entfernung von Genf nach Gran Sasso ((730km) = 730km/300.000km/s = 2,43333333ms) es nur 60 Nanosekunden unterschied gibt!

Edit: jetzt hab ich so lange gerbaucht den text zu schreiben dass ich um eine seite überholt wurde


----------



## Sirius3100 (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die am weitesten entfernten Objekte entfernen sich mit 2/3 von c von uns.
> Das wird anhand des Dopplereffektes berechnet aber ich bin eben der Meinung dass man den Dopplereffekt für die Raumzeit nicht anwenden kann, daher gehe ich davon aus, dass diese Daten falsch sind und ich Recht habe.



Hm ´ne das kann man so jetzt nich sagen (keine Ahnung woher du die 2/3 c hast; 2/3c taucht ab und an mal in der Astrophysik auf, mir fällt jetzt aber nicht mehr ein wo genau, damit hat´s aber auf jeden Fall nix zu tun).
Je weiter die Objekte von uns entfernt sind desto schneller bewegen sie sich von uns fort (im Mittel). Die Lichtgeschwindigkeit stellt dabei auch keine Grenze dar, da sich genau genommen der Raum zwischen den Objekten ausdehnt.

Man kann jetzt noch einen Rand des sichtbaren Universums definieren; aber auch der bewegt sich soweit ich weiß aktuell mit >c von uns weg, da es für die Sichtbarkeit ausreicht dass sich das Objekt im Moment der Entstehung des Photons mit <c von uns fortbewegt hat (die Expansion des Raums beschleunigt sich aber; wenn man das genauer berechnen will hängt das von mehr als <c ab, also Entfernung des Objekts, Entwicklung des Skalenfaktors und möglicherweiße noch mehr spielen da mit rein).

€: 2/3*c könnte die Schallgeschwindigkeit in einem von Photonen dominierten Universum sein (sicher bin ich mir aber im Moment nicht)


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Tja, Physik Leistungskurs reicht hier halt nicht mehr aus, wenn du das wirklich verstehen willst.
> Ein paar Semester Studium reicht auch nicht, da muss noch mehr drin sein.


 
Also ich hatte Ph-LK und dann auffer Uni noch ExPhysik 1 und 2 und Theophysik 1 und 2.
Dann nochn paar Bücker von Kip Thorne, Hawking und Konsorten gelesen und was sollich sagen - vom wirklich tiefen Verständnis von dem Krempel bin ich Meilen entfernt 

Das ist wirklich ne Thematik wo man zum Beruf machen muss um wirklich was zu können. Ich freue mich dass ich mehr darüber weiß wie der allergrößte Teil der Menschheit und das wars. Einer der mit mir studiert hat damals hat den Käse zu seinem Job gemacht (und macht grade nen Doktor über son Krempel) - was der da abzieht ist absoluter kryptischer Wahnsinn 

Auch zum Thema CERN - wenn man da in die Teilchenwelt und Quantenphysik richtig einsteigt und nicht nur die paar "bekannten" Phänomene ein wenig kennt tun sich Welten auf die nur ganz wenige wirklich verstehen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*



skavier schrieb:


> 2. Quarks sind die die Teilchen mit den verschiedenen en Versionen (Up Down Strange Charm Top Bottom)


 
Öhm.. nicht korrekt, vom Neutrino gibts bisher drei Varianten. Das Elektron Neutrino, das Myon Neutrino und das Tau Neutrino.

Vom Quark braucht man eigentlich nur 2 um Hadronen zu bauen, der Rest ist zwar vorhanden aber eigentlich überflüssig.
Lustig ist ja das Top Quark, das so schwer wie ein Gold Atom ist.


----------



## zuogolpon (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*

Man kann sehr wohl als Laie den Stoff verstehen, man muss schließlich nicht die Lorentz-Transformationen anwenden oder herleiten können. Die Theorie kann man sich in einigen Jahren aneignen, auch ohne Studium oder Physik LK. Ein gesteigertes Sachverständnis von Physik reicht da aus. Natürlich sollte man trotzdem die Grundlagen der Mathematik beherrschen (Funktionen jeglicher Art sowie Vektorrechnung und lineare Algebra).

Aber es freut mich, dass das Thema auf so großes Interesse stößt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*



zuogolpon schrieb:


> Aber es freut mich, dass das Thema auf so großes Interesse stößt.


 
Ein paar Nerds finden sich immer


----------



## Sirius3100 (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*

Naja für ein tieferes Verständnis der Teilchenphysik sollte man auf jeden Fall u.a. auch mit dem Lagrangian umgehen können. Das kann man sich natürlich auch alles aneignen; irgendwann ist man dann aber imho auch kein Laie mehr.

Verständliche Erklärungen für physikalische Effekte kann man natürlich auch ohne Physikstudium o.ä. erhalten, nur kann man alles mögliche anschaulich erklären. Auch absolut falsche Behauptungen können mitunter wunderbar verständlich dargelegt werden. Um dann aber zu überprüfen ob da wirklich was dran ist kommt man nicht um die Physik/Mathematik herum.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*

Physik und Gott lassen sich wohl schlecht paaren, was für ein Titel soll das sein? 

Bitte ändere diesen Titel, passt ja mal überhaupt nicht, vorallem nicht zum Cern! Die wollen ja diesen fantasy-freaks mal erklären was Sache ist

So lass den Titel ändern, der liebe Gott verzeiht dir bestimmt


----------



## RicKHuNt3R (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*

kann mir dann noch einer vllt. erklären wieso die Zeit langsamer vergeht vllt. versteh ich es dann besser


----------



## Blutengel (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*

Ich versteh net warum hier in manchen Posts so n Radau gemacht wird wegen der Bezeichnung "Gottesteilchen"! Schließlich haben die Mitarbeiter um Peter Higgs diesen Begriff selbst geprägt!

edit:
@RicKHuNt3R
Hier mal n Filmchen zur Zeitdilatation, das veranschaulicht "etwas" wie das mit der Zeit funzt!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4WrwItDtVIM


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*



RicKHuNt3R schrieb:


> kann mir dann noch einer vllt. erklären wieso die Zeit langsamer vergeht vllt. versteh ich es dann besser


 
Also - du bewegst dich auf einem Wagen, der sehr sehr schnell unterwegs ist, sagen wir halbe Lichtgeschwindigkeit. Du hast ne Taschenlampe dabei.
Nun fährst du an deinem Kollegen vorbei der an der Straße steht und auch ne Lampe inner Hand hat. Genau in dem Moment, wo du an ihm vorbeisaust macht ihr beide eure Lampen an und leutet nach vorne (in Fahrtrichtung).
Laut Einstein ist c konstant, heißt das Licht deines Freundes und deins ist genau gleich schnell.
Da du dich aber nun mit 0,5*c nach vorne bewegst müsste dein Licht ja 1,5*c schnell sein wenn die Zeit für beide Personen gleich ist - das darf aber ja nicht sein. Daher muss die zeit für dich langsamer vergehen, dass beide Lichtgeschwindigkeiten die gleiche sein können.

Ist ähnlich wie wennn ihr beide einen Ball mit 10 m/s noch vorne werft und du 30m/s auf deinem Wagen fährst. Wenn beide Bälle laut Definition immer gleich schnell sein müssen, du aber eigentlich mit 40m/s und dein Kollege mit 10 m/s wirft muss deine Zeit langsamer vergehen dass der Ball in der gleichen Zeit die gleiche Strecke zurücklegt (und damit gleich schnell ist weil Geschwindigkeit Strecke pro Zeit ist).

Ich hoffe das war verständlich^^


----------



## tfg95 (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Auch zum Thema CERN - wenn man da in die Teilchenwelt und Quantenphysik richtig einsteigt und nicht nur die paar "bekannten" Phänomene ein wenig kennt tun sich Welten auf die nur ganz wenige wirklich verstehen.


 Ich glaube KEINER versteht das.
Und nochmal zurück zu meinem Neutrino. Bei dem Neutrino hat man einfach die Strecke durch die Zeit gerechnet und selbst bei der größtmöglichen Messungenauigkeit ist das Neutrino immer noch schneller als Licht. Zudem wurde das Experiment bestimmt ein halbes Jahr vor der öffentlichen Bekanntgabe durchgeführt und x-mal durchgerechnet.


----------



## RicKHuNt3R (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Also - du bewegst dich auf einem Wagen, der sehr sehr schnell unterwegs ist, sagen wir halbe Lichtgeschwindigkeit. Du hast ne Taschenlampe dabei.
> Nun fährst du an deinem Kollegen vorbei der an der Straße steht und auch ne Lampe inner Hand hat. Genau in dem Moment, wo du an ihm vorbeisaust macht ihr beide eure Lampen an und leutet nach vorne (in Fahrtrichtung).
> Laut Einstein ist c konstant, heißt das Licht deines Freundes und deins ist genau gleich schnell.
> Da du dich aber nun mit 0,5*c nach vorne bewegst müsste dein Licht ja 1,5*c schnell sein wenn die Zeit für beide Personen gleich ist - das darf aber ja nicht sein. Daher muss die zeit für dich langsamer vergehen, dass beide Lichtgeschwindigkeiten die gleiche sein können.
> ...



Danke echt verständlich ... muss ich mir merken


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Aber jetzt sollten wir aufhören sonst wirds zu äh spirituell?



Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass allmächtige Wesen sich in den Thread einmischen, steigt jedenfalls 




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Hmmm ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob der Nachweis von Gravitationswellen unweigerlich dazu führt dass man Gravitation als quantisierbare Wechselwirkung ansehen muss (ich glaube nicht).



Ich als nicht-Physiker würde spontan sagen: "erst recht nicht", oder? Wellen lassen sich ja eben bislang nicht sinnvoll mit quantisierbaren Phänomenen verknüpfen. Und nur weil wir beim Licht gezwungen sind, beides parallel anzuwenden und bei Bedarf zu springen (= die Bedingungen der Interpretation nach ihrem Ergebnis zu ändern  ), heißt das ja noch lange nicht, dass wir es automatisch bei allen Wellen machen sollten.




Killer Mandarine schrieb:


> Lässt man es also weg, weil Energie und Masse dasselbe ist (E=mc²)?



Jein. Man kann es weglassen, weil Energie und Masse in einem festen Verhältnis stehen. So ähnlich, wie z.T. manchmal Streckenangaben für Drücke verwendet werden ("Tiefe" "Meter Wassersäule" "mm Hg"). Millimeter ist zwar keine Druckangabe, im Rahmen des Bezugsystems aber für den angesprochenen umrechenbar (oder auch nicht... Welcher Depp hat eigentlich Torr für Messgrößen erfunden, die man nun wirklich problemlos mit m H2O und damit annähernd hkPa hätte messen können?) und in der verwendeten Einheit leichter zu handhaben, als das SI-Gegenstück.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du kannst ja auch nicht Km hinschreiben, wenn du eigentlich Km/h meinst.



Naja. "km" statt "km/h" wäre auch tatsächlich eine falsche Angabe. Denn ohne Zeitangabe lässt sich aus der Strecke keine Geschwindigkeit machen. eV statt eV/c² ist dagegen nur eine unvollständige Angabe, der restliche Teil der Angabe lässt sich aber schon richtig daraus ableiten, dass eine Masse angegeben werden soll. (wissenschaftlich ist natürlich trotzdem was anderes - aber hey, wir schreiben wir unter einem Threadtitel, den sich höchsten PM erlauben würde  )




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> weil der nette Herr Prof. jede einzelne Einheit - auch in Zwischenschritten - in SI-Einheiten haben wollte



blöde Frage: Wie kommt, ausgehend von SI-Einheiten und mit dem Ziel SI-Einheiten in der Mitte auf einmal auf nicht-SI-Einheiten 




tfg95 schrieb:


> Ist c noch eine Naturkonstante, nachdem man in Cern Neutrinos entdeckt hat, die schneller als c waren und eine Masse haben?



Natürlich. Selbst wenn man diese tatsächlich entdeckt hätte (siehe oben...), warum sollte sich plötzlich die Lichtgeschwindigkeit verändern? 
Was sich ändern könnte, ist die Bedeutung der Konstante c. Aber dazu bräuchte es nicht nur die Entdeckung eines überlichtschnellen Teilchens, sondern auch eine komplette Theorie, die dieses und alle anderen Phänomene beschreibt. Ansonsten würde man vorerst mit der Relativitätstheorie weiterarbeiten, weil sie ja erwiesenermaßen brauchbare Ergebnisse liefert, und im Hinterkopf behalten, dass die von ihr prognostizierte Grenze so nicht existiert. (Vergl. Newton: Nur weil Einstein auf einmal herausgefunden hat, dass Zeit nicht absolut ist, heißt das nicht, dass Newtons Formeln keine Verwendung mehr hätten.)




RicKHuNt3R schrieb:


> vor einigen Wochen/Monaten wurden doch Teilchen entdeckt die möglicherweise schneller als das Licht sind. Das würde dann bedeuten dass die Relativitätstheorie von Einstein nur in einem Bereich gilt oder ?



Würde es. Aber das sie nur in gewissen Bereichen gilt, ist seit langer Zeit bekannt - siehe Quantentheorie. Die Herausforderung besteht darin, diese Bereiche allgemein zu beschreiben (und idealerweise im gleichen Zuge zu sagen, was jenseits von ihnen gilt).



> Wenn es sich bewahrheiten sollte dass diese Teilchen existieren wäre es wohl in fernerer Zukunft möglich mit mehr als Lichtgeschwindigkeit zu fliegen.



Noch lange nicht. Vor einige Millionen Jahren hat die Gattung homo Tiere entdeckt, die unter Wasser atmen können (sog. "Fische"). Aber wir ertrinken immer noch, wenn wirs nachmachen wollen 



> Bedeutet das dann, dass man bis ans Ende des sich mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit bewegenden Universums fliegen könnte, theoretisch gesehen ?



Nein - weil das Universum höchstwahrscheinlich kein Ende innerhalb der ersten drei Dimensionen hat. Also kann man auch nicht hinfliegen. 




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Nebenbei scheinst du anzunehmen, dass sich das Universum mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit ausdehnt - ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das bewiesen wurde... vielleicht ist das bei der Urknalltheorie so, weiß ich grade nicht.


 
Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass es sich der Raum mit Überlichtgeschwindigkeit aufbläht (DAS ist dann in der Tat ein Beispiel für eine Warpblase, die Einstein umgeht. Im Gegensatz zu fiktionalen Raumschiffen, die sich selbst zerfetzen würden.). Das für uns theoretisch sichtbare Universum schrumpft somit. (Allerdings weitaus langsamer, als die Empfindlichkeit/Reichweite unserer Instrumente steigt. Noch.)


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*



RicKHuNt3R schrieb:


> Danke echt verständlich ... muss ich mir merken


 
öhm... danke 
Hatte ehrlich gesagt weniger damit gerechnet dass man das sofort verstehen kann was ich mir so ausdenke an Beispielen 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> blöde Frage: Wie kommt, ausgehend von  SI-Einheiten und mit dem Ziel SI-Einheiten in der Mitte auf einmal auf  nicht-SI-Einheiten


 
Naja, das Messgerät zeigt (mikro)Tesla an - man geht also nicht immer von SIs aus, man rechnet mit Tesla (bei vielen Dingen sind da nur Grundrechenarten nötig ohne dass sich die Einheit ändert), man schreibt Tesla in den Bericht aber nein, der feine Herr will am Ende SIs haben^^
Wär an sich auch nicht tragisch wenn man es uns vorher gesagt hätte


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*



RicKHuNt3R schrieb:


> kann mir dann noch einer vllt. erklären wieso die Zeit langsamer vergeht vllt. versteh ich es dann besser


 
Das liegt eben an der Raumzeitkrümmung, die dort stark ist, wo viel Masse ist. Je mehr Masse, desto mehr wird die Raumzeit gekrümmt und desto langsamer läuft die Zeit ab.
Bei Geschwindigkeiten ist es genauso. Je schneller du wirst, desto langsamer läuft die Zeit ab, bis sie schließlich stehen bleibt. Ebenso bleibt die Zeit hinter dem Ereignishorizontes stehen.

Das ganze hat nichts mit der Quantentheorie zu tun sondern ist ein Phänomen der Relativitätstheorie.


----------



## Blutengel (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass es sich der Raum mit Überlichtgeschwindigkeit aufbläht


 
Laut den im Moment bekannten Daten passierte das einmal! Irgendwann kurz nach dem Urknall muss es, wie gesagt, eine Inflation gegeben haben. In diesr Zeit hat sich der Raum mit Überlichtgeschwindigkeit ausgedehnt.


----------



## Sirius3100 (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Naja, das Messgerät zeigt (mikro)Tesla an - man geht also nicht immer von SIs aus, man rechnet mit Tesla (bei vielen Dingen sind da nur Grundrechenarten nötig ohne dass sich die Einheit ändert), man schreibt Tesla in den Bericht aber nein, der feine Herr will am Ende SIs haben^^
> Wär an sich auch nicht tragisch wenn man es uns vorher gesagt hätte



Ich hab das selbe Problem im Moment mit cgs.
Jahrelang redet man den Studenten ein dass sie in SI rechnen sollen, und jetzt wo ich in die Astrophysik gehe soll plötzlich (fast) Alles in cgs sein . Imho sollte man nur klar vorher angeben mit was man rechnet (viele Vorlesungen beginnen deshalb auch mit c=h_quer=k_b=G=1). 
Was mich immer richtig stört ist vor allem wenn irgendwo in Herleitungen z.b. log M steht (und nicht richtigerweise log M/kg bzw. log M/g).
Woher zum Teufel soll ich denn jetzt Wissen ob ich die Masse im Logarithmus in g oder kg (oder manchmal auch Sonnenmassen) einsetzen soll? Manchmal wäre mathematische Klarheit doch auch in der Physik wünschenswert .


----------



## RicKHuNt3R (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*

1. Mal auch danke an Quantenslipsteam 
ich finde es einfach lustig zu beobachten wie incrediblealk alles mit beispielen verständlich macht und dann von dir noch die rein physikalische Erklärung nenn ich es mal kommt 

2. Wenn also mit zunehmender Geschwindigkeit die Zeit langsamer läuft, müsste wenn ich renne die Zeit ja auch langsamer laufen oder wenn ich in nem Flugzeug fliege ... oder denk ich da wieder falsch ?!


----------



## Blutengel (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*



RicKHuNt3R schrieb:


> 2. Wenn also mit zunehmender Geschwindigkeit die Zeit langsamer läuft, müsste wenn ich renne die Zeit ja auch langsamer laufen oder wenn ich in nem Flugzeug fliege ... oder denk ich da wieder falsch ?!


 
Macht sie auch. Entsprechende Experimente wurden schon mit Flugzeugen gemacht! Ein weiteres Beispiel ist z.B. GPS. Die Sateliten sind mit einem Programm versehen das diese Zeitunterschiede ausgleicht.


----------



## RicKHuNt3R (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*

und in welchem ausmaß bewegt sich das dann ???

das würde dann doch eigentlich heißen wenn ich beim 100 meter sprint die zeit selber messen würde dass ich dann schneller wäre als wenn ich von jmd. anders gemessen werde oder ?!


----------



## Sirius3100 (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*

Ist richtig gedacht. Wobei im Flugzeug beide Effekte gegengerechnet werden müssen: Also sowohl der Effekt durch die Geschwindigkeit als auch der durch die weitere Entfernung von der Masse (der Erde). Der erste Effekt dominiert aber.

Trotzdem sind beide Effekte winzig klein.

U.a. GPS-Satelliten müssen bei der Positions-Messung (welche durch Zeitmessungen zustandekommt) diese Effekte aber berücksichtigen.

€: hm zu spät 

€2: auch das was im Post direkt über mir steht ist korrekt. Die Effekte sind einfach nur sehr gering, da sind andere Messfehler viel entscheidender.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*



RicKHuNt3R schrieb:


> 2. Wenn also mit zunehmender Geschwindigkeit die Zeit langsamer läuft, müsste wenn ich renne die Zeit ja auch langsamer laufen oder wenn ich in nem Flugzeug fliege ... oder denk ich da wieder falsch ?!


 
Ist absolut korrekt, kann man auch nachweisen, nur ist der Effekt natürlich verschwindend gering. Du selbst merkst davon nichts.
Aber für die Kontrolle von Satelliten muss das mit berücksichtigt werden.

Richtig interessant wird es halt erst ab 8/10 c oder eben schneller wobei das dann auch steil nach oben geht. Ebenso die Zunahme an Masse für das Objekt.
Deswegen kann auch nur ein masseloses Teilchen c erreichen, sonst keins.


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*



RicKHuNt3R schrieb:


> 2. Wenn also mit zunehmender Geschwindigkeit die Zeit langsamer läuft, müsste wenn ich renne die Zeit ja auch langsamer laufen oder wenn ich in nem Flugzeug fliege ... oder denk ich da wieder falsch ?!


 
Richtig - nur in einem Ausmaß dass es völlig wurscht ist. Wenn du 40 Jahre lang Pilot bist und ständig 1000 km/h schnell fliegst machts vielleicht wenn du Glück hast ne zehntel Sekunde oder noch weniger aus in deinem Leben (grob geschätzt, man kanns auch berechnen wenn man will).
Nebenbei verlangsamt wie Quanti schon sagt Raumkrümmung also Gravitation die Zeit ebenfalls, streng genommen wird also dein Kopf schneller alt als deine Füße weil an den Füßen die Gravitation der Erde ganz minimal stärker ist als 2m höher. 

Wie Quanti schon sagt müssen Satelliten angepasst werden. Etwa GPS Satelliten bewegen sich erstens grob 30 km über der Erde und zweitens mit ich glaube etwa 3.000 km/s oder sowas - beides verlangsamt die Zeit (weniger gravitation und mehr speed). Daher werden die Signale (und die Uhren der Satelliten) relativistisch angepasst - würde man das nicht tun wäre die Genauigkeit von GPS um etwa den Faktor 10 kleiner.


----------



## RicKHuNt3R (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*



RicKHuNt3R schrieb:


> das würde dann doch eigentlich heißen wenn ich beim 100 meter sprint die zeit selber messen würde dass ich dann schneller wäre als wenn ich von jmd. anders gemessen werde oder ?!


 
Also so wie ich das jetzt verstanden habe würde es eine 10^ irgendwas Sekunde schneller sein wenn ich selber messen würde aber vermutlich so klein dass man es nicht messen könnte bzw. ein Messfehler das ganze als Unaussagekräftig machen würde. Falls man aber die Messfehler ausschließen könnte müsste ich doch schneller sein wenn ich mich selber messe als wenn ich gemessen werde. Sprich die Zeit die ich messen würde und benötigen würde wäre kürzer oder ?


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*



RicKHuNt3R schrieb:


> das würde dann doch eigentlich heißen wenn ich beim 100 meter sprint die zeit selber messen würde dass ich dann schneller wäre als wenn ich von jmd. anders gemessen werde oder ?!


 
Wenn du 100m in 10s schaffen würdest sind das 10m/s Geschwindigkeit.
Nach http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/de/math/e/9/e/e9e3c03c79d3adb991969d791cb801bf.png würdest du also keine 10s brauchen sondern 9,999999999999944444444444442901s
(die letzten 4 Stellen scheinen Rechenungenauigkeit zu sein aufgrund der zwischenzeitlichen extrem kleinen Zahlen - das mögen PCs mit ihrem binärsystem nicht so...)

Wie du siehst ist der Unterschied enorm


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*

Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass in Einsteins Modell nichts absolut ist, nur c ist gleich.
Du selbst misst eine andere Zeit, wenn du läufst als jemand, der an der Strecke steht.
Und wie schon gesagt, das ist alles extrem klein vom Effekt her, man kann es mit sehr genauen Uhren messen, aber das sind 6 Stellen hinterm Komma, oder so, das bringt nichts, wenn du 100m Sprinter bist.
Du müsstest schon Milchstraßenläufer sein und das mit knapp c.


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*

Der Effekt wurde mit Atomuhren nachgewiesen wo eine innem Flugzeug entgegen der Erdrotation fliegt und die andere am Boden steht. Aufgrund der beiden Effekte hatten die Uhren nach ein paar Stunden Flug eine (zumindest für Atomuhren) deutliche Abweichung in der was weiß ich wie vielten Nachkommastelle


----------



## Hansvonwurst (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*

Gabs da auch nicht Nachweise über die Halbwertszeiten instabiler Teilchen im Teilchenbeschleuniger?


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Gabs da auch nicht Nachweise über die Halbwertszeiten instabiler Teilchen im Teilchenbeschleuniger?


 
Ja, gabs auch - da ist der Effekt auch viel größer da die Teilchen sehr nahe an c rankommen (aufgrund der Wurzelfunktion wirds erst interessant bei 99% von c und darüber).
Bei einigen Neutrinos ists auch so, dass sie nur deshalb noch "da sind" weil sie mit fast c unterwegs sind. Sie zerfallen sehr schnell aber durch ihre Geschwindigkeit vergeht die Zeit so langsam für sie, dass die Zerfallszeit sehr viel höher erscheint für uns.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*

Das war die Sache mit dem Myon, das später zerfällt als es eigentlich sollte, eben weil sich die Zeit für das Myon ausdehnt, weil es fast mit c unterwegs ist.
Höhenstrahlung. In einem Teilchenbeschleuniger hat man den Effekt dann nachgewiesen.


----------



## RicKHuNt3R (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*

sehr interessante diskussion mittlerweile langsam versteh ich des  ich geh jez mal pennen gute nacht und noch viel spaß


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*

Die Sache hier hat aber nicht dazu beigetragen sich dem Higgs Teilchen zu nähern. 
Ich denke eh, dass dazu mehr Energie gebraucht wird um es nachweisen zu können als der LHC liefern kann.
Er braucht also ein Upgrade, eher das geht. Mal abwarten.


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Sache hier hat aber nicht dazu beigetragen sich dem Higgs Teilchen zu nähern.


 
Wenn wir das geschafft hätten Hut ab! 

Bin gespannt wann (und ob überhaupt^^) noch ein Update kommt - da sind ja immer ein paar Milliarden im Spiel die erst mal da sein müssen bevor man so nen riesen LHC baut.
Und so einfach in den "alten" mehr Saft reinzubekommen ist wohl nicht drin - wobei ich aber nicht weiß ob der LHC überhaupt schon an seiner Grenze arbeitet, da wird ja in der Regel nur sehr langsam immer mehr Energie verwendet.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*

Der LHC ist ja so gebaut, dass er erweitert werden kann, du kannst also mehr Energie reinstecken und die Teilchen noch ein paar Runden kreisen lassen ehe du sie in die Detektorkammer schickst.
Das ist ja der Vorteil eines Ringbeschleunigers.
Letztendlich kannst du die Teilchen auch ein halbes Jahr laufen lassen, sie würden immer mehr Energie aufnehmen und sich so immer weiter c nähern. Ist also eine Frage der Zeit und auch der Energieversorgung.
Ich hab aber keine Ahnung, wie das LHC jetzt versorgt wird, ob sie ein eigenes Kraftwerk haben (schätze ich mal) oder ob sie nur für eine bestimmte Zeit ein Experiment laufen lassen können.


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*

LHC - Parameter und Daten


Da findet man ein bisschen was über die Energieversorgung, da heißt es
max. kinetische                 Teilchenenergie:                   7 TeV                                              
% Lichtgeschwindigkeit:                   99.9999991 %c

Über Erweiterbarkeit steht da aber nichts (oder ob die 7 TeV schon benutzt wurden...)


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*

Da steht nur die Leistungsaufnahme, bzw. Energieverbrauch, aber eben nicht, woher die Energie kommt.
Das würde mich mehr interessieren.
Haben sie genug Kraftwerke um den Speicherring ein halbes Jahr durchlaufen lassen zu können?
Außerdem sind die Zahlen auch nicht klar, sind das GWh pro Jahr oder pro Sekunde oder was?
Und die 120 MW der Speicherringe reichen mir auch nicht, ist das die maximale Leistungsaufnahme der Magneten oder was?
Und wer liefert die 120 MW? Ein Wasserkraftwerk?
Und für wie lange?


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*

Alles Informationen, die ein Normalo-Tourist nicht wissen will und deswegen auch nicht ohne Weiteres irgendwo auftaucht...

So, bevor ich aber da anfange jetzt zu suchen werd ich mich mal aufs Ohr legen sonst macht mein Wecker morgen um 6 alles wach nur mich nicht 
Schöner Thread war/ist das hier.


----------



## Sirius3100 (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*

Ursprünglich sollten die 7TeV relativ früh genutzt werden. Da aber ja bei einem der ersten Testläufe ein größeres Problem aufgetreten ist hat man sich entschieden vorläufig nur mit 3,5TeV zu fahren (was dann eine Schwerpunktsenergie von 7TeV liefert; viele meinen deshalb dass der LHC mit voller Leistung fahren würde, das stimmt aber eben nicht).
Trotzdem sind auch diese 3,5TeV beachtlich und es läuft wohl eigentlich alles ziemlich gut. Irgendwann wird der LHC dann mal für ein paar Monate außer Betrieb genommen und danach soll er dann auf 14TeV Schwerpunktsenergie hochgefahren werden.

Grundsätzlich ist es aber wie gesagt bei einem Ringbeschleuniger relativ leicht möglich die Teilchenenergie zu erhöhen da man eben nur mehr Umlaufe machen muss (man hat dann aber eben weniger Ereignisse pro Zeitintervall).
Ob das im Detail dann so gut funktioniert weiß ich leider nicht mehr. Bei einem Linearbeschleuniger funktioniert das aber grundsätzlich nicht.
Da aber wie gesagt im Moment viele gute Daten reinkommen gibt es aktuell keinen Grund irgenwas am LHC zu ändern. Wenn einmal der Großteil der mit den aktuellen Energien möglichen Ergebnisse erbracht wurden wird man sicher über eine Erhöhung der Energie nachdenken.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> aber nein, der feine Herr will am Ende SIs haben^^
> Wär an sich auch nicht tragisch wenn man es uns vorher gesagt hätte


 
Das hat er einmal in der ersten Woche im ersten Semester gesagt, sowas muss reichen 




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Nebenbei verlangsamt wie Quanti schon sagt Raumkrümmung also Gravitation die Zeit ebenfalls, streng genommen wird also dein Kopf schneller alt als deine Füße weil an den Füßen die Gravitation der Erde ganz minimal stärker ist als 2m höher.



Bei welchen Verhältnissen heben sich beide Effekte dann ungefähr auf? (= Sind die Teilchen in der Athmosphäre älter oder jünger, als die im Erdkern? Und die Teilchen der Erde allgemein im Vergleich zur Sonne?)

Und wirkt das eigentlich auch auf die Ausdehnung des Raumes als solche? (kann mir gerade schwer vorstellen, wie der Raum zwischen zwei Objekten nach ein paar Milliarden Jahren wirken soll, wenn sich das eine stärker gedehnt hat, als das andere)




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Der Effekt wurde mit Atomuhren nachgewiesen wo eine innem Flugzeug entgegen der Erdrotation fliegt und die andere am Boden steht. Aufgrund der beiden Effekte hatten die Uhren nach ein paar Stunden Flug eine (zumindest für Atomuhren) deutliche Abweichung in der was weiß ich wie vielten Nachkommastelle


 
Wobei ich mich bis heute frage, ob jemals jemand untersucht hat, wie sich die einhergehende Rotation (einmal um die Hochachse pro Umkreisung) auf die Uhren auswirkt


----------



## SnakeDoc (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*

Ich wusst es: Die "Big Bang Theory" Typen hat Chuck Lorre hier her


----------



## kalkbrenner (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*

Wie jetzt? keine schwarzen Löcher?! 
Mit den Kosten dieser gigantischen Anlage - von der behauptet wird, sie könne uns unter Umständen aus dem Raum-Zeit-Kontinuum reißen - hätte man die Europäische Wirtschaft aber mal so richtig aufpolieren können... Griechenland, Italien und Spanien wären längst Bastionen des Wohlstands und des wirtschaftlichen Wachstums.
CERN schön und gut; alles höchst interessant und zukunftsweisend aber manchmal werd ich das Gefühl nicht los, dass die  eine oder andere Priorität der großen Multi's und derer Regierungen falsch sortiert wurden.


----------



## Bester_Nick (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*

Opa Heinz klärt euch auf 

Heinz von Foerster - YouTube


----------



## BigBubby (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Da steht nur die Leistungsaufnahme, bzw. Energieverbrauch, aber eben nicht, woher die Energie kommt.
> Das würde mich mehr interessieren.
> Haben sie genug Kraftwerke um den Speicherring ein halbes Jahr durchlaufen lassen zu können?
> Außerdem sind die Zahlen auch nicht klar, sind das GWh pro Jahr oder pro Sekunde oder was?
> ...


 Soweit ich weiß, verbraucht der Teilchenbeschleuniger so viel Energie, dass er auch nur im Sommer gefahrlos genutzt werden kann, da der Energieverbrauch der Schweiz im Winter zu hoch ist, sodass das Stromnetz das nicht mehr packt. (Falls du das meintest).


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*

Dass der eine Menge Energie zieht ist klar, die Frage ist aber auch: Kann der Beschleuniger ein paar Wochen oder Monate mit voller Leistung überhaupt betrieben werden oder ist nach 5 Stunden schon Schluss?
Denn letztendlich kannst du die Materie nur dann entsprechend beschleunigen, wenn du mehr Zeit hast, da die eingeführte Energie ja eben begrenzt ist.


----------



## Malkolm (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*

Ein paar Anworten, Ergänzungen:

Das Problem an noch höheren kinetischen Energien ist die Synchrotonstrahlung.
Beschleunigte Ladungen senden elektro-magnetische Wellen aus, jedem schon einmal begegnet z.B. in Antennen etc. Geladene Teilchen in einem Speicherring werden die gesamte Zeit über Beschleunigt in Richtung des Kreisinneren, damit sie eine Kreisbahn beschreiben können. Die Energie, die dabei frei wird, ist eine Funktion proportional zu v^3/R. Man benötigt also sehr große Radien R, was auch der Grund ist, warum die Beschleuniger immer größer werden (LHC hat z.B. einen Umfang von ~27km). 10% größere Geschwindigkeiten beideuten 33% höhere Energien (1,1*1,1*1,1).

Der enorme Energiebedarf ist zum größten Teil dauerhaft vorhanden. Man kann einen Beschleuniger nicht einfach Abschalten und wieder Anschalten  Damit die Teilchen auf ihrer Bahn gehalten werden können sind unglaublich große Magnetfelder nötig. Dazu benötigt man supraleitende Leitermaterialien (d.h. ohne elektrischen Widerstand), wozu wiederum Temperaturen von < 270°C nötig sind. Erreicht wird dies durch die Verwendung von flüssigem Helium, und zwar über 60 Tonnen davon. Die Kühlung wird dauerhaft aufrecht erhalten, was natürlich dann auch dauerhaft Energie kostet.

Im noch nicht ausgeschlossenen Energiebereich um 120 GeV wurde in mehreren Zerfallskanälen (Für die Nerds: genauer vorallem im 2Gamma und 4Leptonen Kanal) eine erhöhte, d.h. höher als erwartet, Zerfallsrate gemessen. Um aber mal die unglaublich kleinen Zahlen zu nennen: Es wurden bspw. 3 (drei!) statt erwarteter 1.6 +- 0.6 Zerfälle gemessen (aber wie man sieht außerhalb des Fehlerbereichs der Erwartung), bzw. in einem anderen Kanal 13 statt 10.x. Wie man sieht sucht man tatsächlich die Nadel im Heuhaufen...einem sehr großen Heuhaufen.

Schwarze Löcher, so sie denn im LHC entstehen, zerstrahlen schneller, als das sie anwachsen können. Grund dafür sind Vakuumfluktuationen (ein Begriff entwickelt aus der Quanten-Elektro-Dynamik, kurz QED). Im Vakuum kommt es dazu, dass kurzfristig aus dem Nichts Teilchen und Antiteilchen entstehen, kurz leben, und sich schließlich wieder auslöschen. Das ist für kurze Zeiten auf Grund der Unschärfe (Delta E * Delta t > hbar/2) erlaubt. Geschieht ein solcher Prozess aber genau am Ereignishorizont des schwarzen Lochs, verschwindet eines dieser Teilchen in diesem, während das andere "überlebt". Da sich beide Teilchen aber nicht mehr erreichen können, kann dem Vakuum aber auch die "geborgte" Energie nicht mehr zurückgeben werden: Das schwarze Loch verliert die Energie, welche nun das überlbende Teilchen besitzt -> Das Loch zerstrahlt.

Zum Ende noch ein Ausblick: Zum derzeitigen Zeitpunkt (Ende 2011) haben die Gruppen am CERN schon mehr Daten gesammelt, als ursprünglich für Ende 2012 geplant war. Die jetzt vorgestellten *vorläufigen* Ergebnisse (sie sind noch nirgends publiziert, das ist für Ende Januar/Februar geplant) sind das Ergebnis von gerade einmal 6-8 Wochen Datenaquise und Auswertung, die nach den Sommerseminaren stattfand.
Es ist davon auszugehen, dass man im ersten Halbjahr 2012 definitivere Aussagen auch über den nunmehr verbliebenen Energiebereich erhält. Es deutet darauf hin, dass sich tatsächlich bei 125GeV irgendetwas befinden könnte. Sollte dies der Fall sein, wird man es nächstes Jahr wissen.


----------



## Adam West (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die Verbindung is ja leicht herzustellen. Alle Teilchen sind per Definition "Gottesteilchen" und alle sind beruhigt. Is wie im Amiland, da ist Pizza seit kurzem laut Definition Gemüse () und schon sind sich alle wieder am gesund ernähren... is doch wunderbar!


----------



## MG42 (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*

Alea ecta est

Oder Gott würfelt nicht .

Schön, dass 





> Das auch als Gottesteilchen bekannte Elementarteil ist eine Art Hintergrundfeld, *damit die kleinen Teil eine Masse haben*. *Sobald sich die Masse im Feld bewegen*, wird das Feld entsprechend verzerrt.



Ich tuen gehen arbeiten heuten.


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bei welchen Verhältnissen heben sich beide Effekte dann ungefähr auf? (= Sind die Teilchen in der Athmosphäre älter oder jünger, als die im Erdkern? Und die Teilchen der Erde allgemein im Vergleich zur Sonne?)
> 
> Und wirkt das eigentlich auch auf die Ausdehnung des Raumes als solche? (kann mir gerade schwer vorstellen, wie der Raum zwischen zwei Objekten nach ein paar Milliarden Jahren wirken soll, wenn sich das eine stärker gedehnt hat, als das andere)


 
Die Effekte heben sich nicht auf sondern verstärken sich so wie ich das verstehe, das kommt aber glaube ich auch auf den Standpunkt des Betrachters an. Von dir aus gesehen vergeht deine Zeit vergeht langsamer wenn du dich schnell bewegst und sie vergeht langsamer wenn du einer Raumzeitkrümming = Gravitation unterworfen bist. Ist beides gleichzeitig der Fall ist die Zeitdehnung eben noch höher.

Wie der Raum genau aussieht ist sehr schwer zu sagen... die Raumkrümmung aufgrund der Gravitation lässt sich recht gut darstellen wenn man den 3-dimensionalen Raum auf 2 Dimensionen abbildet (der "Ballonversuch" oder eine gespannte Membran als Raum mit einer Eisenkugel die diese krümmt als Masse), bei der Sache mit der Geschwindigkeit wüsste ich nicht wie man das anschaulich machen könnte, vor allem deswegen weils eben vom Betrachterstandpunkt abhängig ist - wenn du dich schnell von mir wegbewegst kann man ja auch sagen du bist in Ruhe und ich bewege mich schnell von dir weg (in anderer Richtung). Je nachdem wie man das Intertialsystem wählt ist auch die Zeitdilatation für den jeweiligen Betrachter eine andere.
Böse ausgedrückt ist das Universum das wir wahrnehmen bei jedem von uns ein bisschen anders da wir uns verschieden bewegt haben im Raum, da wir uns aber im Vergleich zu c nur extrem langsam bewegen macht das keinen Unterschied.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wie der Raum genau aussieht ist sehr schwer zu sagen... die Raumkrümmung aufgrund der Gravitation lässt sich recht gut darstellen wenn man den 3-dimensionalen Raum auf 2 Dimensionen abbildet


 
Und das ist eben ein großer Irrtum.
Der Vergleich mit dem Ballon hinkt hinten und vorne, da die Raumzeit ja vierdimensional ist. Sowas kann man einfach nicht veranschaulichen, niemand kann sich das vorstellen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*

Also ich fand das Beispiel um überhaupt mal zu der Thematik zu kommen immer nicht schlecht. So ganz aus der Luft gegriffen ists ja nicht (sogar Joachim Bublath hat das in einer seiner Sendungen genutzt und der ist meiner meinung nach schon sehr kompetent als einer der wenigen im TV) auch wenn man ganz sicher nicht die wahre Struktur der Raumzeit damit zeigen kann da haste natürlich Recht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*

Ist mir schon klar, dass man das so veranschaulichen will, aber das ist eben nur zweidimensional, wir reden aber von vier Dimensionen und niemand kann sich vorstellen, wie sowas aussieht.
Und das nächste Problem ist ja auch, dass es nicht mit der Quantentheorie kompatibel ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*

Umgekehrt: Die Quantentheorie ist nicht damit kompatibel 
Und "Aussehen" tut das garantiert nicht so. Jedenfalls nicht für uns, die wir nur dreidimensional sehen können. Deswegen ist es ja eben eine Veranschaulichung.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dass der eine Menge Energie zieht ist klar, die Frage ist aber auch: Kann der Beschleuniger ein paar Wochen oder Monate mit voller Leistung überhaupt betrieben werden oder ist nach 5 Stunden schon Schluss?
> Denn letztendlich kannst du die Materie nur dann entsprechend beschleunigen, wenn du mehr Zeit hast, da die eingeführte Energie ja eben begrenzt ist.



Afaik laufen die Versuche im Normalfall mehrere Tage durch (k.A., ob die Beschleunigung solange dauert -kann ich mir nicht vorstellen- oder ob man einfach lange Messreihen macht), das heißt der Betrieb über den normalen 24 h Rythmus scheint möglich zu sein. Ich persönlich tippe mal darauf, dass das ganze mit den Kraftwerksbetreibern koordiniert wird und man die Grundlastkraftwerke im gewünschten Zeitraum hochlaufen lässt. Die maximale Betriebsdauer wäre dann ("Verschleiß" an der Anlage mal außen vor - die meisten Versuchsaufbauten sind ja eher für kurze Nutzung konzipiert, k.A. wie es da aussieht) eher durch die Wartungsintervalle der Kraftwerke bzw. etwaige Ausfälle begrenzt. Wer de facto die Netzreserve nutzt, muss halt jederzeit seinen Verbraucher abschalten, wenn die Reserve tatsächlich eingesetzt werden muss.

Aber wie Malkom schon dargelegt hat: Mit der maximal möglichen Leistung hat das eh wenig zu tun. Die ist durch den Aufbau des Beschleunigers, nicht durch die Laufzeit limitiert.




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die Effekte heben sich nicht auf sondern verstärken sich so wie ich das verstehe, das kommt aber glaube ich auch auf den Standpunkt des Betrachters an. Von dir aus gesehen vergeht deine Zeit vergeht langsamer wenn du dich schnell bewegst und sie vergeht langsamer wenn du einer Raumzeitkrümming = Gravitation unterworfen bist. Ist beides gleichzeitig der Fall ist die Zeitdehnung eben noch höher.



Jup. Aber in einem typischen astronomischen System ist immer beides zeitgleich der Fall - und beides skaliert entgegengesetzt. Wenn ich mich auf der Erdoberfläche befinde, bewege ich mich (aufgrund der Rotation) schneller, als wenn ich mich am Erdkern befinde. Ich bin aber einer geringeren Schwerkraft ausgesetzt. (davon ausgehend, dass hier nicht die gerichtete Schwere, sondern die insgesamt wirkende Maße gemeint ist, was imho die einzig logische Variante ist)
Da beide Effekte nicht linear sind, müsste es irgendwo, in einem gewissen Abstand zum Erdkern, eine Kugelfläche geben, auf er sich beide aufheben.




> Wie der Raum genau aussieht ist sehr schwer zu sagen... die Raumkrümmung aufgrund der Gravitation lässt sich recht gut darstellen wenn man den 3-dimensionalen Raum auf 2 Dimensionen abbildet (der "Ballonversuch" oder eine gespannte Membran als Raum mit einer Eisenkugel die diese krümmt als Masse), bei der Sache mit der Geschwindigkeit wüsste ich nicht wie man das anschaulich machen könnte



Geht jetzt gar nicht mal so um die Geschwindigkeit, die Masse reicht schon. Das Modell mit der Membran ist imho nämlich nur statisch zu gebrauchen (Darstellung der vierten als dritte Dimension - kein Problem), aber was ist, wenn man es mit der Ausdehnung des Universums kombiniert?
Im massefreien Raum könnte man diese darstellen, indem man einfach an den Kanten zieht - die Membran wird größer (wobei mir bis heute nicht ganz klar ist, was mit dem Koordinatensystem auf ihr passieren würde - aber das ist ein anderes, grundsätzlicheres Thema).
Aber mit Gravitation ist die Entwicklung ja in der Kuhle um die Eisenkugel verlangsamt. D.h. die Membran / der Raum dehnt sich da langsamer. Während der Außenrand des Trichters z.B. von 50 cm Umfang auf 200 cm erweitert wird, dehnt sich die Stelle, an der die Kugel anliegt (bzw. anlag - im Gegensatz zum Planeten im Raum dehnt sich die Kugel ja nicht richtig mit) nur von 5 auf 10 cm.
Dieser Unterschied wiederum würde jetzt aber eine Zerrung des Raumes / der Membran, das den Trichter bildet, zur Folge haben. Eine Zerrung, die nicht nur auf die reine Existenz der Masse zurückzuführen ist (mit so einer haben wir ja angefangen), sondern die im Laufe der Zeit gewachsen ist.
Und an der Stelle ist meine Logik langsam der Meinung, dass es über Logik hinausgeht. (und der Typ, der die Membran besorgen musste, ist der Meinung, dass wir gleich eine Singularität haben, wenn wir nicht mit der Zerrerei aufhören  )


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Umgekehrt: Die Quantentheorie ist nicht damit kompatibel


 
Mir war nicht bewusst, dass die Relativitätstheorie auch die anderen drei Grundkräfte beschreiben kann. 
Ist mir da was entgangen? Hab ich in Physik nicht aufgepasst, weißt du mehr als andere, hast du schon mal nachgefragt, wie es mit dem Nobelpreis für dich aussieht?


----------



## Kaeckaan (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*

Den vernunftresistenten Teil der Menschheit, der sich auf unsere Kosten  äußerst lukrativ mit „masselosen Teilchen“ beschäftigt, ähnlich übrigens  wie es die Betrüger in Andersens Märchen mit den unsichtbaren Stoffen  taten, bewegt erneut die alberne Frage „Higgs oder nix?“, also das dem  vernunftbegabten Rest der Bevölkerung keinerlei Probleme aufwerfende  „Sein oder Nichtsein“ des sogenannten „Higgs-Bosons“. Man kann nur immer  wieder den Kopf schütteln und sich fragen, wie so etwas möglich ist.  Gänzlich masselos können doch auch die Gehirne derjenigen Gemüter nicht  sein, die sich hochtrabend und wenig realitätskonform als „Physiker“,  „Wissenschaftler“, „Forscher“ bzw. in der Mutationsform bloßer  Schreiberlinge, die seit jeher auch das dümmste Zeug eifrig nachplappern  und auf einen Albert Einstein und die nicht einmal originär von ihm  stammende und bereits an der zu fordernden Transitivität der  Lorentz-Transformation scheiternde Relativitätstheorie hereinfallen, als  „Journalisten“ bezeichnen. Andererseits ist ja längst bekannt. daß die  Masse des Gehirns allein noch nichts über die Intelligenz aussagt.  Besonders schlimm wird das Ganze dadurch, daß besagte Spezies den  geistig und charakterlich gesunden Teil der Menschheit nicht etwa bloß  belästigt, sondern massiv schröpft.


----------



## BigBubby (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*

Schlimm wenn du in deinem alter noch trollen musst....


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*



Kaeckaan schrieb:


> Den vernunftresistenten Teil der Menschheit, der sich auf unsere Kosten  äußerst lukrativ mit „masselosen Teilchen“ beschäftigt, ähnlich übrigens  wie es die Betrüger in Andersens Märchen mit den unsichtbaren Stoffen  taten, bewegt erneut die alberne Frage „Higgs oder nix?“, also das dem  vernunftbegabten Rest der Bevölkerung keinerlei Probleme aufwerfende  „Sein oder Nichtsein“ des sogenannten „Higgs-Bosons“. Man kann nur immer  wieder den Kopf schütteln und sich fragen, wie so etwas möglich ist.  Gänzlich masselos können doch auch die Gehirne derjenigen Gemüter nicht  sein, die sich hochtrabend und wenig realitätskonform als „Physiker“,  „Wissenschaftler“, „Forscher“ bzw. in der Mutationsform bloßer  Schreiberlinge, die seit jeher auch das dümmste Zeug eifrig nachplappern  und auf einen Albert Einstein und die nicht einmal originär von ihm  stammende und bereits an der zu fordernden Transitivität der  Lorentz-Transformation scheiternde Relativitätstheorie hereinfallen, als  „Journalisten“ bezeichnen. Andererseits ist ja längst bekannt. daß die  Masse des Gehirns allein noch nichts über die Intelligenz aussagt.  Besonders schlimm wird das Ganze dadurch, daß besagte Spezies den  geistig und charakterlich gesunden Teil der Menschheit nicht etwa bloß  belästigt, sondern massiv schröpft.






Lass die Drogen weg 

Und du bist allwissend und aller Zweifel erhaben... is klar


----------



## Blutengel (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CERN: Kernforschungszentrum nährt Hinweise auf Existenz von Gottesteilchen*



Erster Beitrag im Forum und schon steht man abseits


----------

